

A Case Study in Empirical Bayes - zweiterlinde
http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2015/02/06/a-case-study-in-empirical-bayes/

======
wodenokoto
Isn't this the same algorithm the author of XKCD proposed for Amazon to use in
ranking reviews and was later adopted by reddit for ranking comments?

My google-fu is failing me on this one.

